# Black Moor...disease



## turbo

I recently bought 5 black moors a couple of weeks ago. They all seem very fine and healthy but one after another they slowly died. I have 3 left and they seem very fine. I have recently found some kind of spike growing out of two of them on the side of their stomach. I dont know if this may be a parasite or it might be a rib bone that popped out from over eating. I feed my moors about 3 time a day never trying to over feed it. Can someone tell me what his can be? It doesnt really seem to bother them but I dnt want anymore to die.


----------



## sambi7878

Tank size? Size of the moors? How's tank cycling and acclimatization? What was the appearance of the dead fish? any ich, fin rot, or very big stomach?

I really cant tell what the spike might be. Hope you have a clearer description of it...Got ulcer on it? raised scales?

Feeding 3 times a day is too much already! Goldfish should be fed once a day or every other day.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

also.. could be flukes, does it look like a worm type thing..?


----------



## turbo

I have a 30 gallon and tank and only have 4 fish living in it now. They are all about 1 in and a half. The tank cycling is fine. I waited a week before putting them in. when the first one started to die I can tell he was sick. His fins were all squeezed tight to his body not like the healthy ones who fins were like butterflies. This happened to the first 2 before they died. Now the 3 left, 2 of them have little sharp white things piercing out the side of its stomach. I still dont know what they are. Can they be harmful? Should I try to remove it? Can it some kind of parasites eating them alive? What is a fluke? and yes it looks like a white worm hanging on the side of its belly that doesnt move. Thanks for all your help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sambi7878

I'm really not sure on what i see. Vet members may correct me or add some good information. I think that the one's that died had bacterial finrot. This can be treated by antibacterial meds for fish that can be seen in lfs. not sure about the brands in your place. just check it out!

About the little sharp white things piercing out the side of the other 2 left...Is it superficial or really deep? Yes! it could be a parasite. but not sure if its really fluke. flukes are another form of parasite that usually infects the gills and skin. they are usually not very visible to the naked eye unless the fish is really sick of it that the fluke got big. Does your fish scratch? Does it grasp air on top? Does it really looked stress? Having parasites on a fish really shows non specific signs unless you can clearly see and tell its a worm.

If it really looks like a parasite then you can treat it with meds for external and internal parasites. Some says that it should be removed but only with vets around. i wouldnt also remove it by myself cause it may add up to the stress. 

Together with this, you can add the antibacterial meds because the living fish may also be infected with the ones that caused the death of the others. Have your water check. Have a 25% water change (this should not exceed because water change bigger than 25% to a stressed fish will add up to the stress). And lastly, have a salt bath. this will add protection to the fish from the parasites and bacteria.

By the way, you said 4 fish living now in your 30 gal tank. 3 are moors, what is the other one?


----------



## obiwong1234

*reply to spikes*

it might be ick get some medication from the pet store that has a label that cure ick, give them 1 to 2 drop daily and maybe they'll get better


----------



## ron v

obiwong1234 said:


> it might be ick get some medication from the pet store that has a label that cure ick, give them 1 to 2 drop daily and maybe they'll get better


I don't see anything in that post that would indicate ick and medicating, unless you have a good reason, is a bad idea. I wish OLD Salt were here. If anyone can help, he's the one.


----------



## yukalaeli87

Do you think it could be anchor worms? My goldfish had one and his color started fading so I crefully plucked it off, treated him with salt and melafix, and now he's back to normal with his nice, bright coloring.
http://www.blueridgekoi.com/Anchor_worm2.jpg


----------



## garfieldnfish

5 goldfish and a 30 gal tank that has only been up for one week, means ammonia poisoning for your first two fish most likely. A newly set up tank will take about 6 weeks to completely cycle unless you get some filter material from a cycled tank (called seeding the tank and shortens the cycling time).
You said you still have 4 fish left. What is the fourth one? 3 black moors and what?
3 black moors will be ok in a 30 gal for some time. But keep in mind the guideline for fancy goldfish is 15 gal for the first and 10 for each additional one, so in a couple of years you may want to upgrade if you still have all the goldfish. 2 would be fine in that size tank.
I had an oranda that had an oblong protrution from the side of her body and I never did find out what it was. She died after living just fine with it for over 2 months, was eating the previous night and swimming fine and was dead, stuck to the filter intake the next morning. The protrusion looked like she swallowed a Malaysian trumpet snail, best way I can describe it. In her case it was in the area of the gills, so I actually put it down to exactly that and that the snail shell finally dislodged itself and the oranda suffocated, but that is pure guesswork on my part. If I would have had the nerve I should have cut her open, but I chickened out. Do you have any MTSs in your tank?

Also like Sambi said feeding once a day is enough for goldfish, no matter how much they beg. They are tank hogs and do not know when to stop. Mine are always hungry and the only fish that seem to beg.


----------



## adeel_g39

*Black moore belly/skin visible with small patch and red blood dots on skin*

Hi, 
I need help. I bought a black moore a month back and its in 3 by 1 feet tank with two gold fish.

I noticed a week back that there is a white patch on her belly and it has grown making her belly naked of fur/scales. now its skin is visble in apatch of almost size of 1/2 a centimeter. her skin is visible with red wound like marks of blood (as if something has plucked its fur out of body). the problem is that its patch is increasing.

I have isolated it from other fish in a tub today. I hope she survives.

Can any one help me finding the reason and recovery procedure.

Thanks


----------

